# [SOLVED] Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Whenever I press on the windows button on my laptop, I get this beeping sound. How do I get rid of it?

My laptop is *HP Compaq 2210b*

Thanks in advance,

JC


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key*

hi jcbdiago,

That's the only key that makes a beep when you push it? can you hook up a usb keyboard and see if it does the same thing?


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key*

Hey oscer1,

Yeah, that's the only key that makes a beep when pressed. I don't have a spare keyboard to hook up. Any idea how I can remove the sound?

Thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key*

their should be two window keys do both do it? see if you can barrow a usb keyboard to test.

edit: look here see if it is any help. How to disable the system sounds in Windows XP – Simple Help


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key*

This has been resolved. Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Beeping Sound when Pressing the Windows key*

your welcome


----------

